# Does smoking meat add carbs?



## michaelandrews (Feb 26, 2013)

I eat a low carb diet and got a smoker for christmas. I was reading that cooking low and slow allows the fibers to turn into basic sugars. Does this add carbs to the meat?


----------



## ufboostedgator (Feb 26, 2013)

Is this a serious question or are you just kidding? Where did you read that, source?


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 26, 2013)

I get my carbs from the beer I drink while smoking. To be seriouse though id guess most the carbs would come from the rub.


----------



## michaelandrews (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just wondering, since it turns those fibers into sugars, if somehow it creates carbs. I've read up on low carb rubs.


----------



## michaelandrews (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/list_6162293_bbq-smoking-tips.html

"At these temperatures the smoking slow-cooking process makes the meat tender from the natural connective fibers breaking down and turning into basic sugars."


----------



## ufboostedgator (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, I am most certainly not an expert but I am pretty sure that cooking the meat...in any way at all, doesn't turn the meat in to sugars. Yes, the meat will get caramelized on the outside but that won't really add any carbs. The same way if you cook a burger over direct heat. That is why a lot of low carb diets, atkins for example, has a high meat low carb goal. So unless you stuff a meatloaf with rice and potatoes, you should be fine.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

Non-sense!!!!
Smoking does not turn meat into carbs!
If you ADD carbs to the meat, well, that's another story.


~Martin (Perpetual Low-Carber)


----------



## michaelandrews (Feb 26, 2013)

I really didn't figure it did. What do they mean then by it turning fibers into simple sugars?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

michaelandrews said:


> I was reading that cooking low and slow allows the fibers to turn into basic sugars.



Source???



~Martin


----------



## junkcollector (Feb 26, 2013)

martin, his link is in post 5. 

http://www.ehow.com/list_6162293_bbq-smoking-tips.html

============================

heres 2nd paragraph under *smoking temperature*.

To make sure you reach the temperature you desire, keep one meat thermometer in the meat cut, and another one in the smoker to regulate the temperature. At these temperatures the smoking slow-cooking process makes the meat tender from the natural connective fibers breaking down and turning into basic sugars. This BBQ process is the second part of tenderizing the meat, as the sugar in the sauces helps break down the tough tissues in the meat as well to provide sweeter flavor.

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]==========================================[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]didn't make no sense to me either, so i went n read it. my extra carbs come from my err umm beverages too.  [/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]must be kindly like that insurance commercial on tv with the french model guy, if its on the internet, its true, where'd ya read that, ****on the internet*****.......... hahaha[/font]

michaelandrews, eat it and enjoy it, if carbs are a worry, leave the beer for somebody else.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

It's non-sense!

It's possible under certain circumstances for the human body to convert excess protein into glucose, it's called glucogenesis, but it's not something that the average person needs to be concerned about.

Carry on with the BBQing and cooking of meat without the fear of it turning into troublesome sugar.

~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't trust *anything * on ehow.
They've been told about the troublesome and potentially dangerous errors in the following link more than once and have neglected to make changes.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2074481_cure-bacon.html

Steer clear of that website!!!!!!!!



~Martin


----------



## michaelandrews (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad to know it. So are there any articles on the actual science of smoking meat and what happens then? I always like to know the science behind why stuff works.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

It amounts to several different subjects, I don't know of a comprehensive source where the info is nicely organized and focuses directly on smoking.
Meat science books are a good source.
Harold McGee's books are good.
Modernist Cuisine is good.


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2013)

That article was written by Lauren Wise.....   She has quite the credentials....    I think you are taking your advice from the wrong source..

A journalist ???  come on....  a contributor to e-how does not make a nutritionist...    although I did stay at a Holiday Inn once....  Dave

 




Lauren Wise

Lauren Wise has a BA in Journalism with an emphasis on Media Analysis and Criticism from the Walter Cronkite School of Journalism.

Since 2002, she has been writing for several publications and companies, including working as the Associate Editor for Where Phoenix, the Editor for Where Denver and Where Tucson Guestbooks and magazines, the editor of international Runway Magazine, Scottsdale Luxury Living Magazine, A2Z Magazine, PetSmart, True West Magazine, and Discovery Land Company among others. She has also worked as an editor for www.EHow.com, MYFM and fiction novels.

She has lived throughout the United States, and currently resides in Scottsdale, Arizona. She spends any spare time reading, listening to music and eating good food with her family and friends. She tries to fit in time to paint, and volunteers with Phoenix Rescue Mission. You can usually find her at a concerts, making travel plans, or out on the town.

She specializes in the subjects of music, pop culture, sociology, cooking, entertainment, world travel, "adventure" writing (such as skydiving and canyon jumping), relationships, and is a top-rated reviewer of restaurants and hotels for Coyle Hospitality, Inc. Music and pop culture are subjects she is very passionate about, and has interviewed artists such as Digital Underground, the Deftones, Korn, Murderdolls, A Perfect Circle, Norma Jean, several actors and actresses, Greeley Estates, Chronic Future, and Comfort For Change, to name a few.

Lauren founded a writing and editing company, Midnight Publishing, LLC, and she currently expands her love for writing and her passion for sharing knowledge, while working on a fiction novel.


----------

